# saddles for flat-backed cob please?



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 May 2011)

As title really.

Am having trouble finding a saddle for my traddie cob. Its not that he's broad so much, its just that he seems to have a really flat back which means that the majority of saddles have too much space under the cantle area.

We've tried the Thorowgood Cob saddle; no good, too much space at the back. So my idea of getting "saddle sorted" cheaply, went out the window PDQ.

The Kent & Masters cob (leather/more expensive!) was OK'ish, but I wasn't sure there was enough room at the wither area, plus wasn't sure horse was happy in it as tried to bronc!! Tho' appreciate this might have been because he wasn't wearing a saddlecloth as the saddler needed to see what was going on.

So .... that was all the saddler had with her, so as I wasn't sure, sent her away. (Beware, rant here - WHY oh WHY do saddlers only bring out one or two saddles? Very annoying when you've paid your fitting fee - and tell them you've got a horse which is difficult to fit, and then they only come out with a very small selection of saddles, i.e. one or two types, three at most, THEN say, oh well such and such might fit .... knowing full well that you'll have to call them out again and pay AGAIN  grrrhhhhh). It feels a bit of a rip-off TBH. 

But anyway, any ideas welcome.


----------



## Bethie (5 May 2011)

Ideal might have something to suit - they have 2 trees for cobs - the H&C is the usual one, but there is also the FWB which is much much flatter.   Or there is the GFS Haflinger, Native Pony Saddle Company, Arabian Saddle Co might be a possibility, Saddle Company (lots of people rate but the ones I've actually seen I haven't liked), or moving on to the flexible panel types - Free 'n' Easy, Reactorpanel, Orthoflex, or then there's the vast treeless market.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 May 2011)

Ahh, yes, someone else said an Ideal saddle might fit. We've tried a treeless, and I found I needed a bit more structure & support really.

I haven't heard of some of the synthetic one's you mentioned, some interesting possibilities there. Thank you. 

I'm going to take my boy to a very highly recommended saddle fitters - and without wishing to tell them their job, I'm thinking that its not a bad thing to have some idea of what might fit before we go. So shall research the ones you mentioned. 

Thanks!


----------



## Oliver12 (5 May 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			As title really.
So .... that was all the saddler had with her, so as I wasn't sure, sent her away. (Beware, rant here - WHY oh WHY do saddlers only bring out one or two saddles? Very annoying when you've paid your fitting fee - and tell them you've got a horse which is difficult to fit, and then they only come out with a very small selection of saddles, i.e. one or two types, three at most, THEN say, oh well such and such might fit .... knowing full well that you'll have to call them out again and pay AGAIN  grrrhhhhh). It feels a bit of a rip-off TBH. 
But anyway, any ideas welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I know the feeling. I had a qualified master saddle fitter (or whatever you call them) come out and fit my enormous ID with a saddle (new or second hand - I was too desperate to care). I told her he was extremely wide and could she bring a few different makes. She turned up with TWO medium sized saddles and said that if I liked them then she would order them in a wider size. I couldn't believe it and like an idiot I even paid her for wasting my time.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 May 2011)

Yep, agree, we're all mugs. Myself and yard-sharer are getting to be something of connasuers (sorry re. spelling!) of saddle fitters. Between us, we've had more of them out here than we've had hot dinners of late.

The problem is that one person's opinion frequently contradicts another's; and what one says fits, another says no it doesn't! And these are all supposed to be qualified people, apart from one or two we've had to say no to, who basically tout themselves as being able to "fit saddles" i.e. work from a tack shop, or else are freelance, and have sweet FA qualifications. 

Sorry, I'm probably being very unfair to the proper kosher "SMS saddle fitters", BUT when you pay a fee and tell someone who's supposed to be an expert as much as you can about your horse and yourself, it does gripe rather when they take the p!ss and just bring out a small selection of saddles and you have to pay again if you want another pop! 

Sorry, am digressing from my own OP!


----------



## splash30 (6 May 2011)

I had a Black Country saddle WH but more like a GP for everyday riding and a show saddle they fitted my very flat, broad backed HW cob very well and I loved the saddles, sadly neither fit my new horse so for sale but love the make.


----------



## katherine1975 (6 May 2011)

Have you tried Jodi Hooper from Okehampton? She found me a saddle for my cob. I would highly recommend her. I find my Kent and Masters is fantastic and great that you can change the gullet as Saffy got a bit fat towards the end of summer.


----------



## K27 (6 May 2011)

I once had a pony who was extremely difficult to get saddles to fit her as she was very flat backed with low withers- I got her a Fieldhouse pony VSD saddle which i'm not sure if they make any more- which was straight cut at the shoulders and fairly flat seated which suited the profile of her back- if they have flat backs i was advised by an " old school" saddler that flat seats and panels are good, combined with a straight cut front panel.

Happy saddle shopping!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 May 2011)

The other option is a close contact jumping saddle. It may sound like I've gone crackers but I had a nightmare finding a saddle for my wide, flat backed, low withered mare. To top it all off, she also has a very forwards girth groove. 

To cut a long epic drama short, I was at the point of total despair when the final saddle fitter came. At the same time a girl on the yard had sold her huge warmblood. The saddle fitter tried lots of saddles on her (he came with a van full) and he wasn't really happy with any of them (although an Ideal working hunter was OK). I mentioned that I had been offered the warmblood's saddle and he said, 'let's try it on her as close contact saddles are often good for this type of horse'. So we put it on her (Jeffries Elite) and he then said that he knew that he was doing himself out of business but it looked as if the saddle had been made for her. 

I hadn't even considered a jumping saddle but coupled with a grip numnah and a stud girth, I now have a happy, comfortable horse.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 May 2011)

Mmm, sounds like you had a good, honest saddler, poster above. Often a more unconventional approach will work, heh, especially with my boy, he can be a quirky chap, so we'll probably end up with a Western outfit, or summinck daft!

Thanks for suggestions. I've heard good reports re. Jodi Hooper before, so might give her a ring, dunno if she comes east of Exeter tho'.


----------



## lauraandharvey (6 May 2011)

I Have an idea VSD for mine


----------



## katherine1975 (6 May 2011)

I think Jodi Hooper will come out to you, she comes up to Cullompton to see me.


----------



## jhoward (6 May 2011)

Im thinking your lad will be the much the same as my cob, im happy to bring my saddle over for you to try on your lad to get an further idea or makes etc. (ps saddle not for sale but ive seen a few about)

just drop me a pm.


----------



## Herts05 (6 May 2011)

Why don't you try Ilga at Strada Saddles? They do a saddle specifically for flat back horses. Have a look on their website (just google Strada Saddles UK).


----------



## Kallibear (6 May 2011)

Have you tried the Cob Plus version of the thorowgood/K&M saddles? They have much thinner gussets so the back is much shallower.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 May 2011)

Yup (post above) - tried it! Horse roached his back when I got on, so no joy there.

We've got someone from "thepainfreehorse.co.uk" coming, hopefully next week, someone called Gini. They say they do saddles for problem horses, among them flat-backed cobs. I just googled "saddle fitters - Devon" and this came up. Among other things they do native pony saddles, and are linked to Lucinda McAlpine apparently. Plus one big advantage is that you can trial their saddles. 

Ehm (dangerous question), just a thought, but any feedback anyone? - good or bad? PM me if appropriate. Thanks.


----------



## emmajanekey (7 May 2011)

I have a Balance saddle for my Section D who is both broad and flat backed. 

See http://www.balanceinternational.com/saddles.html - they have people around the UK so may have someone close that can come out. 

They do full tree'd and some part tree'less saddles, with a combination of pads to suit the back, which can be changed with weight / muscle changes. 

I think very highly of my saddle, as it allows the horse so much freedom to move, and would never have a different one now! 

Good luck


----------



## Britestar (7 May 2011)

I too would suggest the Ideal H &C. The GFS Haflinger can be almost too flat and wide, and doesn't always look that great on (not that this matters if it fits, but many are swayed by looks).

The Free 'n' Easy as suggested above is also a strong possiblity. I have used them on a variety of cobs, one of which is 13.2 square  However, they are a) expensive new and b) hard to find 2nd hand. That said, you will have asaddle that will fit a huge variety of horses. Mine have been on the cobs, but also TB's and ID's, all with adjustment.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (7 May 2011)

I use Nathaniel Underwood for my hard to fit cob, who now has an Origins Grandee.  Harley has a very short back with no flat area, as soon as the back slopes down from the wither it starts to go up to the croup.  He's also one sided due to an old injury.  I like that Nathaniel explains everything, and doesn't stop until everything is right.  For my last saddle check, I bet I was on and off the horse half a dozen times until he was totally happy with the fit.  He's also explained why that saddle fits, and why others haven't, and I trust him to keep my horse comfortable.

I've had Karen from Leonard Coombe out today to check the fit on our youngster.  I have an older style Wintec 500 GP on her, tatty but does the job.  I liked that she explained how it sat, why little tweaks could improve it (the padding in the knee area is quite hard, and Ellie doesn't naturally use her shoulder, and probably wouldn't be inclined to with a hard roll over her shoulder, so taking some stuffing out and softening it might help her movement in time), why it did what it did etc, and also that she didn't try to sell me a new saddle, and was honest enough to say that we already had a good fit.


----------



## native eventer (7 May 2011)

I have had HUGE problems fitting my connemara pony with a saddle!! Am on saddle number 3 and guess what its a half panel saddle that has made all the difference!! I have had an ideal which I now can't seem to sell on and a thoroughgood leather changeable have been bucked off so many times I have lost count. Now with this saddle he is much better no bucking!! It may look a little old but it has been a life saver with me!! I will give you the website I got mine second hand so it was a much more reasonable price 

http://www.specialistsaddles.co.uk


----------



## hogged cob (7 May 2011)

My Dales X Cob has an Ideal Working Hunter Saddle, it was the only one we could find to fit him.


----------



## bathmat (8 May 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			and have sweet FA qualifications. 

Sorry, I'm probably being very unfair to the proper kosher "SMS saddle fitters", BUT when you pay a fee and tell someone who's supposed to be an expert as much as you can about your horse and yourself, it does gripe rather when they take the p!ss and just bring out a small selection of saddles and you have to pay again if you want another pop!
		
Click to expand...

Yes but theres qualifications and qualifications. To be a 'SMS saddle fitter' is just a two day course, then a week long course at a later date following a period of time gaining experience. So not exactly the most robust of qualifications, just doing 7 days total 'official' training course. Thats the only difference between many SMS fitters and non SMS fitters. 

My fitter told me that the problem with limited choice often occurs when the owner has a limited budget or they request a specific saddle. She can only get so many saddles in her car, so always offers the person to go to her for more choice. If they wont go to her she will take out what they have requested to try and others in the price range. The horse often turns out to be different to how the owner explains, so that narrows the choice further. Rarely does the horse and rider combination mean that you have a choice of umpteen saddles anyway! So its not always that the fitter is taking the P! 

Its the fitters that tell you a saddle fits when it doesnt and you find out a few weeks later the hard way that take the P!

Have you tried lots of different treeless saddles as well as treed ones? Maybe thats a solution, so the tree doesnt lift the saddle up at the back and different makes have different support for the rider. You say your horse roached his back- is he cold backed? Because thats not always because the saddle doesnt fit.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 May 2011)

Yay!!   

We'e found our saddle!!! Just by chance, Googled "saddle fitters, Devon" more in desperation than anything else, and www.thepainfreehorse.co.uk popped out! So gave them a ring and had a chat; and Monday night they came out and fitted a saddle.

These people - Gini and Dean, make their own saddles. We chose the "Native Pony - Tor" saddle, with suede seat and kneerolls. ALL of their saddles fitted my boy, and ALL were supremely comfortable to ride in. I wasn't immediately steered towards the most expensive; and in fact, the opposite was true; I found I liked one of the saddles which was one of the cheaper ones, and having tried the one which was a hundred quid more - was encouraged to go for this cheaper one as they felt it would suit us both better long-term. my h.

So if anyone is having trouble fitting their Native, Flat-Backed Cob, or whatever, do consider this website. 

I'd got to the stage where frankly I'd had more saddle fitters on the yard than hot dinners of late: and you get to the stage where you just don't know who to trust anymore; one says one thing, another says another - and all of them (it seems, sorry if being uncharitable), immediately start steering you to the top of your budget and beyond. 

I can't recommend these people highly enough; really helpful, understood my horse, understood what I wanted and weren't pushy. 

So well worth a look if you're stuck for something to fit. Also - you get a 7-day period to thoroughly "try" the saddle and provided you look after it in the meantime, they will come out and swap it for another if you find you don't like it. You don't get this anywhere else IME!!!


----------



## bathmat (12 May 2011)

Out of interest did they have any qualifications? Are they SMS approved?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 May 2011)

TBH "I don't know" is the answer, and frankly having had so many people on the yard who're supposed to be "qualified" to the hilt, I don't care!!! Which sounds awful, but they came, brought some lovely saddles which fitted my boy (and he's a very honest horse who will bronc if he's not comfy), and I know I'll get everyone on this forum all hot under the collar BUT IME not everyone who's got qualifications coming out of their ears can actually make and fit a saddle which does the job and actually FITS the horse!! Amazing, but true. 

So we're well happy.


----------



## bathmat (14 May 2011)

Oh I agree! I have experienced several master saddlers, some were also sms fitters and there were problems with all of them. In fact ive found that most saddle makers cant fit. But then not all mechanics can drive so i suppose you shouldnt expect them to both make and fit saddles. Unless of course they say they can fit too! Ive also had a saddler who said he makes the saddles when he didnt- he had someone else make them and put his name on them! Very misleading and sneaky!


I now have a non sms fitter but as i said earlier, the only difference is she hasnt paid the sms to do their 7days training. She is great, explains why  saddle fits or not and is very honest. Several people on my yard now use her and she will tell you if a saddle doesnt fit, even if she doesnt have anything that does.  

Im glad you have got a saddle. How many makes did they bring for you to try?


----------



## teddyt (14 May 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			So .... that was all the saddler had with her, so as I wasn't sure, sent her away. (Beware, rant here - WHY oh WHY do saddlers only bring out one or two saddles? Very annoying when you've paid your fitting fee - and tell them you've got a horse which is difficult to fit, and then they only come out with a very small selection of saddles, i.e. one or two types, three at most, THEN say, oh well such and such might fit .... knowing full well that you'll have to call them out again and pay AGAIN  grrrhhhhh). It feels a bit of a rip-off TBH. 
.
		
Click to expand...

I havnt read all the replies but if you have a difficult to fit horse that usually means you have less choice, not more. 




			So my idea of getting "saddle sorted" cheaply, went out the window PDQ.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe thats also why you had less choice. If your budget was for a cheap synthetic saddle then its unlikely that the saddle fitter would also bring out saddles  costing twice as much. 

They usually take saddles that are in the customers price range (and at under £400ish  thats not many!), coupled with the fact that your horse is difficult to fit means that the choice is very restricted in the first place. 

At least she didnt sell you the cheap saddle that you wanted and told you that it fitted! It wouldnt have worked out so cheap. Not many saddle fitters put the horse above a sale!

Good luck finding a saddle


----------



## jobenton (15 May 2011)

I have a medium weight 15.3hh cob who has been extremely hard to fit. I had a made to measure saddle that used to slip and thought that I couldn't get a better fit. A local Saddle fitter, used by others on the yard, said he could improve on what I had. I bought an Ideal FWB saddle. It is the best I have ever had. No slipping, improved position and comfortable - what more could you want?


----------



## Marianne Cox (16 May 2011)

Hi,

We have a few flat backed & slightly round ponies in my yard, the Saddle Company saddles seem to fit them well. Think they do a cob saddle.


----------



## Wideyes (10 August 2017)

Who was this saddle fitter? I like the sound of him


----------



## sbloom (14 August 2017)

Wow this is a rave from the grave, I wonder if MJATBT should update it as it's been resurrected!  And Wideyes, this is years old, but which fitter do you mean?


----------

